# Insurance for a Stagea.



## Lesliedc (Jan 23, 2007)

Can any one suggest the best place to go to insure a Stagea. My current insurer has upped my premium by nearly 100%. Needless to say I am peeved. 
Recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

aplan? swift? adrian flux? skyline?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All three of mine were with A-Plan. Not the cheapest but excellent service and always helpful


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Faced the same problem with my GTR32.

Pace Ward were the cheapest, but it was still abig premium rise.

Unfortunately rates are increasing massively.

Cheers,


----------



## Lesliedc (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for your contributions and advice. My current company, PRIVILEGE has quoted me £1100 approx, Adrian Flux £900, nad A-PLAN £700. Do I try others or jump in with A-Plan. I have about 3 weeks to renewal date. Oh yes I have told Privilege where to go.


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

The A plan quote sounds about right. Also give John Roberts at Keith Michaels a shout. He has always been able to offer a competitive quote and is very helpful.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Give me a call and I will see what I can do, we have a new scheme which is ideal for this car depending on your details.


Many Thanks

Jeremy.

D/Line 0208 329 1157


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

A-Plan take my money for insurance.


----------

